# Fogón de inducción EasyCooker MC-HB1301



## YasmaniHastiz (Oct 27, 2021)

Hola*. T*engo una un fogón de inducción de esos q*ue* se ensamblan en Cuba*.*
Marca*: *EasyCooker
Modelo*: *MC-HB1301
*P*rende pero el ventilador no le funciona*. ¿*Alguien me puede ayudar*?*


----------



## phavlo (Oct 27, 2021)

Probaste el ventilador con una fuente externa para descartar que esté en buen estado? 

Mediste tensión dónde va conectado el ventilador?


----------



## YasmaniHastiz (Oct 27, 2021)

S*í, *lo probé con una fuente aparte y est*á* bueno*.
M*edí donde va el ventilador y var*í*a el voltaje*.*
*¿*Me podrías ayudar a resolver este problema*?*


----------



## phavlo (Oct 28, 2021)

Busca la sección desde donde parte la alimentación de ese ventilador. 
Si lo demás anda bien, el error lo tenés en esa sección seguramente.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 28, 2021)

Y el fogón funciona? Calienta la comida y todo o no hace nada?
Pregunto porque quizás el ventilador solo funciona cuando detecta alta temperatura en los transistores y el resto del tiempo Permanece apagado. O es que antes si funcionaba y ahora no?


----------



## YasmaniHastiz (Oct 28, 2021)

S*í,* el fogón calienta y todo pero*,* tras un tiempo*, *al parecer se calienta y se apaga*.*


----------



## phavlo (Oct 28, 2021)

En ventilador trabaja directo todo el tiempo o regula su velocidad por temperatura?


----------



## YasmaniHastiz (Oct 28, 2021)

No se decirle como funciona.


----------



## phavlo (Oct 29, 2021)

Llévalo a un técnico!


----------



## Yoiler94 (Mar 31, 2022)

Buenos dias. Tengo un problema con el modelo antes mencionado en el título, el problema es que me da código de error  e8. Por favor si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecería.


----------



## MKors (Nov 30, 2022)

Hola*,* tengo un fogón de ese modelo y enciende*,* comienza a pitar y se apaga


----------



## el_patriarca (Nov 30, 2022)




----------

